# Fieldhaven Feline Rescue



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys, so I just started volunteering at the most amazing shelter in Lincoln, CA. It's called Fieldhaven Feline Rescue. It's completely cage-free and the people who manage the facility are great. They have about 25 cats right now and are expecting some TNRs tomorrow. If anyone lives in the area, it really is an amazing place, even just to go check out. 
http://www.fieldhaven.com/RP_Adoptable.asp?cid=All
The cats are amazing and completely loveable. Pearl Davis, the white kitty towards the bottom of the adoptables page, is a complete sweet heart. But she has to be an only kitty, so once again, if you're in the area, you might wanna check her out.
Lots of amazing kittehs.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

J.T. and Bertie! :luv 

Sounds like a great place.


----------

